# bunker - how much down



## garyinderry (Jul 10, 2017)

Probably a question for the coach. 


Not seem much on this but if you were in a bunker with a trackman, what would be a good range for the angle of attack on a bunker shot. 

I think I instinctively hit down far too much on bunker shots.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 10, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			Probably a question for the coach. 


Not seem much on this but if you were in a bunker with a trackman, what would be a good range for the angle of attack on a bunker shot. 

I think I instinctively hit down far too much on bunker shots.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 10, 2017)

Don't be like that bob.  

The coach is very much a numbers man.   I was hoping he would throw up some data and links which he has stashed away somewhere no doubt.  


Your thoughts on this would be appreciated as usual.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 14, 2017)

You've probably had a long chat with 'the coach' via pms but here's my thruppence worth

Soft sand.....shallow angle of attack
Hard/wet/compacted sand.....steeper angle of attack with a harder swing


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 14, 2017)

He didn't reply. :mmm:


Thanks for that. I will try to remember this when we finally have soft dry sand again. 

Bunker play been going well recently.  Open face, cut across and hit an inch and a half behind. :thup:


----------



## the_coach (Jul 14, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			He didn't reply. :mmm:
		
Click to expand...


apologies G. had not seem the thread & question until now

launch monitor data is useful because it quantifies what's goin down in the swing motion - & with that it 'backs up' the 'feel' a player has when gettin particular results

as for AoA in relation to bunker shots knowing the data is kinda only really relevant if folks doin actual bunker practice while using  trackman or flight scope

that said in general though with normal greenside shots fairly normal sand condition it's a spread around -4.5 to -6

if thinking you hitting down too much would look at a bunch of stuff 
but is the issue just taking a ways too much sand by the contact point being too far behind the ball or if sand contact point in a reasonable place are you just continuing to 'dig' & so not come out at all much the other side of the ball

thing to look at & experiment with would be ball position - stance alignments relative to ball & target line - just how much weight is where at set-up - & the hands/wrist set being over exaggerated & real early off the ball so arms get a tad to narrow goin to the top

big thing too in set-up is what the spine angle is like - with the bunker shot don't want to see any real secondary spine tilt aways from target - so from face-on looking at upper body the spine would appear pretty vertical

through the motion it's important that the upper body keeps rotating all the ways through the shot so that trail shoulder keeps moving to a finish - body stopping so trail shoulder stopping & the arms alone keep goin you goin to be dead in the water or in this case bunker it's just goin to either skull it or dig for aus

& for sure you could pm me &#129300; anytime &#128512;


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 14, 2017)

Cheers coach.  


I do tend to get weight a little left. Tip from Mr player.  Move from England back to my old course in Ireland so had to get used to the bunkers again.  Much more sand in these. Usually wet.   found a decent spot to hit which is about an inch and a half behind the ball.  

May take some videos when I get time and you and bob can add your critique.  :thup:


----------

